# 20w-50 IN A 16V??



## TcM92 (Feb 1, 2006)

Call me crazy but, My good friend just picked up a nice clean 89 jetta GLI and he wants to change the oil, so his brother then tells him you are "supposed" to run 20w 50 in those motors trust me he says. Now im no know it all but I am a California certified smog tech and ASE certified and I know for a fact volkswagen does not recommend putting anything close to that heavy in that motor reguardless of the miles. The thing is the next day i herd the same thing from a 75 year old women about her 80's vw. The sources I have herd this from are not very reliable so I want to see what other INFORMED people think. Please help am I crazy or are they?


_Modified by TcM92 at 12:55 PM 11-18-2009_


----------



## slvrbmbr (Jun 2, 2009)

i couldnt imagine that. 20w 50 is what my friend uses in his 600 whp 350z so i doubt it. i would prob say 5w-30 . does it list it on the oil cap? or the owners manual


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (slvrbmbr)*

30 is too thin for many new motors let alone old ones.
Any of theses grades 0w,5w,10w/40 will be fine, 20W/50 is too thick, and problem is many ''cheap'' inferior quality oils are in the 20w/50 grade.
No need to run a 20w oil no matter where you are even in the desert, but if i was in the desert i'd run a 10w/50 or 60 oil to cope with the high engine temps.


----------



## whrichardson420 (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: (animaniac)*

just so you all know it does say u can run 20/50 in a 16v engine acording to the bently... as long as the temp is above 20 degrees... on the temp scale in the book it shows 20/50 over 10/40 in temps above 70... and i would think the bently is pretty reliable


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

why would you though? a lot of weights are acceptable and the "best" weight would suit driving and climate conditions.


----------



## Ted (Dec 27, 1999)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

I had a 2.0 16v GLI and for over 10 years it saw nothing BUT 20w50 and it ran strong with over 150K miles when I sold it


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kungfoojesus* »_why would you though? a lot of weights are acceptable and the "best" weight would suit driving and climate conditions.

agreed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr Roo (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: (VolksAddict)*

my gti only ran 20 50 for as long as I owned it. I was told by many to run this especially as 16 v gets up in miles. I tried several times to run lower oil and the oil pressure light would immediately come on. I would go back to 20 50 and light would go off and I was not burning any oil either.


----------

